# Field Dog Poop



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Unless I am hiking at the cabin on our own fields, I always clean the poop wherever I am. 
Rose is the same way, she hates her poop but the cow, deer, alpaca poop seems to be the Creme a La Creme!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't want to post here because I'm not a field person... 

But I did have to kinda say... while I'm at the horse farm, if my dogs poop outside the pasture anywhere, I clean it up. If they poop out in the pasture with all the manure around us - then nope. 

That is an understood show of courtesy to the barn owners. 

If your dog is pooping on the grounds outside the pasture, you need to clean it up. If inside the pasture, I think it's picking nits.

ETA - and this doesn't apply, but it does make me chuckle. The barn owners pick up _their_ dogs' poop (around the grounds) and it goes with all the rest of the horse manure out into the fields under the spreader.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting, I thought that the dog poop is not good for farming. I add cow and horse poop to my compost and been throwing Rose's away. I have to google more on that I guess.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The spreader is used out in the fields where just the horses are eating. 

You can't use dog poop in veggie gardens. Or I'm pretty sure you can't. <- I've only used it in flower gardens.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

At events I always clean up, even when out walking my dogs. Always, always. The only time I don't is if we are hiking out in the bush. My dogs know to NOT go on the trial and always go off to the side, I don't pick up usually in the bush unless it is a high traffic pathway.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Poo oh Poo what to Doo about Poo*

Well, it depends. 

If it's on the line, in the gallery or parking area, pick it up. If it's in the AOF, pick it up. 

If it's just willy nilly out in the field? Optional, pick it up or leave it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I always wonder why so many dogs feel the need to poop in the field...are they not walked? When a dog poops near where I am working or where the bumpers/birds are landing, I will pick it up and bag it - returning it to the owner for disposal.

I was training this past weekend and was needing to walk pretty carefully through the fresh piles of dog poop in the areas I had to walk through to work.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I think they poop in the field because all that running stimulates their intestines (even if they DID poop before they ran) and/or they may not have pooped before they run, even if the owner tried, because they're too excited and have their minds on running.

I pick it up if it will be in the way of where other people will be working/walking, otherwise I leave it. If it's a working farm with permission to use, where they will be planting, I would pick it up because dog poo can't be used as compost because it's carnivourous whereas horses and cows are herbivores. So herbivore poo is ok for gardens and farms. I believe dog poo because of the animal products in it makes toxins or bad bacteria, obviously I don't have the scientific details at hand LOL. Poo science hee hee.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm an "it depends" with Swampy! If we are using a field that has livestock in in then I leave it lie unless it is at the line or in the AOF. Along trails and in the parking area or gallery areas also gets picked up as that is where it could be trodden on. Rule of thumb: if it could interfere with a working dog, or would make being in the area where you want to sit and chat or watch dogs run unpleasant, then it gets picked up. As for disposing of it, I do take mine home and it goes out in the green waste-compast bin that the city picks up. They use it to make compost they give away but have a pretty sophisticated process that supposedly makes it safe. I would not use stuff from a home-composter on a vegetable garden. With meat-eaters you can have heavy-metal buildup as they are at the top of the food chain, and you have no way of removing that with a home composting system.

A couple of my dogs will not do their business while airing if they know they have a chance at getting birds because their mind is all on the birds, and then when they get moving, yes, it makes them need to go. For dogs like that I will toss a ball (or bumper if I don't have a fussy marshall) to get them moving and get things started. I have one who is very stubborn about it, and with her I will stick a green stalk of grass in her butt--then she will poop to get rid of it.

On the gross scale, I used to train with a Labrador who was so happy to work he was hard to air, and then if he had to go while retrieving he would do it without stopping--running or swimming he would just poop as he went. It was the weirdest thing. We used to make him do the water retrieves last when we trained so the rest of our dogs did not have to swim past the floaters....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG poop duty! Scout is generally a two poop dog, sometimes three. So I have to give myself lots of time to air her to get it all out. She likes to poop once, then ten minutes later follow it again. Ugh. I just wish it could all come out at the same time!! I do not want my dog to be the one who poops on the line or during the test. Not cool.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, Winter did it between the go-bird and memory bird in a Senior test once. He came in with the go-bird, unloaded behind me, and then came to heel and delivered the bird--never put it down! And then hammered the memory bird with me watching him out of one eye while I pooper-scooped! Those judges and I still laugh about that one when I see them at a test!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You should see the dogs in harness on teams here. They poop as the run. You find it ground into the trails that we share. I guess when you have several dogs pulling a sled, the last thing you want to do is stop to let them poop. You would spend all day stopping and never get anywhere. I guess that's why they all want to be lead dog!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

while out in the fields no one picks it up but it has never been close to us, usually way out. but I do have to wonder, since I'm new to this, if the dogs always have to poo or if they poo and pee in order to gain a moment of thinking time? Because it never fails that on their way back they do one or the other.


----------

